# apple tv n'apparait pas dans itunes



## aurel1987 (20 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de m'acheter une apple tv V2 et je voudrais savoir si elle doit apparaitre dans Itunes ou si c'est seulement les apple tv v1 qui apparaissent.

Je crois que pour la faire apparaitre il faut ouvrir certains ports mais j'ai pas trop compris comment.

Merki d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Février 2011)

Ton ATV2 c'est comme ton iphone, pour le voir dans itunes il faut le connecter physiquement (à l'ordi où est installé itunes) c'est à dire avec le cordon USB.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Février 2011)

Oui, c'est au niveau de l'ATV 2 que tu vois les ordinateurs connectés...
Ceci dit, mon ATV 2 refuse obstinément de voir un de mes mac (un mac pro) synchronisé avec une ATV 1. J'ai tout essayé, rien à faire, et impossible de comprendre pourquoi.


----------

